
Why pandemic problems should get colleges to admit by lottery - hhs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/frederickhess/2020/04/07/spotty-transcripts-no-test-scores-how-should-colleges-select-students-next-year/#4bafcec03270
======
Zenst
All that work and effort reduced to the chance to roll a dice is not going to
sit well with many and with that, we cal almost call 2020 a snap in marvell
speak.

I appreciate that the lottery idea is a solution from one perspective, and
should your education be based upon a lottery or merit is not a choice that
should be even on the table as a solution.

